# Blender (a good one)



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

Hi to All,

I am looking for a good blender to make green smoothies and ice smoothies. So, the blender must be able to crush the ice into slushy and blend tough greens (parsley, cilantro etc.). 
I am on my second one now (Turkish) and it is rubbish! Chops ice into large, uneven pieces and hardly blends the ingredients together. It says it is 700W…
Your suggestions will be much appreciated.

Nila


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi there,

Moulinex is the best brand available in Egypt, I'm not a chef or anything, but that's what I've heard, there are French made (Which are the best, but don't think they're available anymore) and there are the Egyptian ones, but as usual it is French but just assembled in Egypt! Almost all Stores sell that, it does come with a warranty, so look for that when buying one.

Moulinex also got a set of 2 or 3 pieces, not just a blender, could be worth it if you're into the cooking thing.

Good luck


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Braun is available in Egypt too. use Yellowpages to find the locations Yellow Pages - Egypt's Official Online Yellow Pages/Business Directory -Local Search Engine maybe they are also available at Zahran stores.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

*Re: blender*



GM1 said:


> Braun is available in Egypt too. use Yellowpages to find the locations Yellow Pages - Egypt's Official Online Yellow Pages/Business Directory -Local Search Engine maybe they are also available at Zahran stores.


Many thanks. Will check. I guess I am a bit too specific as to what I want and maybe need to losen a notch. 

But thanks again. I am off shopping !


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

*Found a great one*

I finally found a great blender. :clap2:
A lady that was sitting next to me on a bus recommended to me TREDCO ELSAYAD next to the big church in Heliopolis.
They have a great choice with Braun, Bosch, French made Moulinex and some good quality Chinese made. 

Thanks to all who replied. 
Nila


----------

